# Fly tying material/kit 4 sale



## popfly (Oct 22, 2007)

I just put some fly tying material up for sale in the General Discussion, Various Items for Sale area. I just don't use it anymore and thought I'd offer it up. Pictures posted.


----------



## cescofishes (Jul 10, 2009)

there are no pictures. can you try to re-post them.


----------

